# Hows everyone's Gardens doing?



## Shari (Jun 4, 2014)

The new Flavor supreme Pluot fruit tree , is doing really well.





This is the one Grape vine, called, Mars, made it through the winter,, even after the late freeze killed the new growth. A little Horse manure compost did wonders. Also have a ground cover, that I hope over time,will help keep the need for weeding down.






This is the replacement grape vine called, Reliance. It is a Red grape, I hope it does better than the Einset grape vine did. I am going to use Strawberries as a ground cover in this area.
Still need to add a horse manure compost to the new vine.






This is the Shiro Plum and is having problems coming out of dormancy. As is the Pear tree.
I contacted Raintree over a week ago, about a couple of issues with this last order of trees and roses...
3 of the Rosa R's have having issues too.
Have not heard back from them.
Kind of surprises me, I have started 3 Orchards, in 3 different states, mostly with their trees.
Not sure what is happening with customer service at this point.






Pea, Green bean Bed. Also has a basil and cantaloupe plants. The later I will have cascade outside of the bed.
The peas most likely will not produce pods, until it starts getting cooler this Fall.Can see the rustic trellis.
In the front of this Bed, is a small Willow tree I started from a branch, off the slightly larger Willow I planted the first year we arrived here.







This is the Tomato and Squash bed.
Will just have two tomato plants this year.
The Squash should grow to to fill the bed and help keep the weeds down.
Also have one Pepper plant,
few onions, flowers and a couple of Cantaloupe plants.
I hope in time, DH can make some rustic arbors, so I can have plants like the Cantaloupes, grow up and over the walk way between the Beds.

So far, knock on wood, the Veggies are doing much better this year.


So how are your gardens growing?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Jun 4, 2014)

Only horse people...baling twine and sticks!! LOL Of course, we get the last laugh when we can get something we REALLY want (like fly pedators or more plants) instead of paying for a fancy schmancy arbor.

Shari, how did you start the willow twig?? I'd love, love, love to be able to do this. I'd like a natural willow to use in a memorial to my grandmother.

Thank you,

Julie


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 4, 2014)

Really like that twig trellis, Shari! Good luck with your orchard and vineyard.

First bloom on the squash for me this morning. Now I just need pollinators. I planted cosmos around the flower beds, as I heard they are very good to attract pollinators.

I checked potatoes yesterday and there are some good sized ones under there; need to plan a meal around them.

We had more 2 4D spray damage recently. I wish that product could be banned! All the garden shelves stock it, and it is so destructive when used improperly. The spray plane pilots couldn't care less where it drifts. I planted an "Oklahoma" rose from bare root this spring and it was doing so well! Even had 3 buds forming! Then the spray plane came. I'm sure the rose will recover, but it is very discouraging. One tries to raise a little food for his family, and mega agriculture says "NO. No one can raise food but us, on our terms."


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 4, 2014)

Marsha, that sucks about the spray drift. I'm not sure what I would do if we had any crop spraying here, I try to stick to organic products for my garden, who wants to eat poison, even if they say it is only targeting weeds or insects. I think the willow twig trellis is neat too, looks so much nicer to me than wire.

my garden is just coming up, the peas are not even at the 2 leaf stage yet and I can't see any carrots at all. My lettuce and radishes are out of the ground tho and my bunching onions from this year are maybe an inch tall. I do have one clump that I missed last fall and wonder of wonders it is around 8inches already, can't believe it survived the winter, onions just don't usually here. I've been getting flowers on my squash plants for about a week but they are all male flowers so far, I hope when the female flowers open there are some male flowers available so the bees can pollinate. I also have broccoli, cauliflower and brussel sprouts growing, they are 8 - 10 inches tall but I purchased them from a nearby green house and they've really only grown about 3 inches since I planted them. Other than that I have tomatoes and cucumbers in my green house. The tomatoes are just beginning to blossom, the cucumbers should be too before long.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow! You all sound like "master gardeners" compared to us! Actually, this year we haven't got anything planted. H hasn't had the time to till up the tiny garden plot we have. Normally we have green and yellow beans, a tomato plant or two (I'm the only one that eats them-and I don't can), carrots (which the horses always get) and some peppers which H insists on and then never eats. Tried lettuce once but didn't do well with it. Same with cucumbers-tons of vine and no veg! Around the side of the barn one year H raised pumpkins. The orange ones didn't do well-bugs or such got em. The white caspers did fairly well, small but cute.

H was going to at least plant pumpkins this year for the grandniece and nephews and my son's fiance's two, but then the neighbor told us he is going to have a big crop-so come help ourselves when their "ripe".

Guess I will have to admire all of yours. Is it too late to still put in a tomato plant or two. And what about strawberries. My Grandma always had a small bed as well as a dog show friend. Are they hard to raise? I would like to try some.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know what its like where you are but my experience with strawberries is they are pretty simple to grow. Put them in a bed, water regularly the first year and then water when they seem dry in subsequent years. They don't require much attention really, in fact I have been known to let mine go half wild and them the kids had to hunt throw the tall grasses to find the big berries (problem with this is that the mice like them and the grass lets them feel hidden while they eat



As for tomatoes, I would still plant one if I hadn't done so already but a started plant of course. No reason not to try one or 2, your season should still be long enough and if not it isn't a huge loss, you would probably get some fruit at least just maybe not as many as usual.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 4, 2014)

My potatoes are just coming up--peas beers and lettuce are up, so are the zucchini. No carrots yet, beans were just planted Monday so they are not up yet. My buttercup squash and the cucumbers are not up yet. Pumpkins were planted Monday and so were the citrons. I have 3 tomatoes in the garden, and another 26 tomato plants to put into bigger pots. Well, 22 I guess, 3 are already in good sized pots they can live in! I ran out of garden room so they will be potted this year.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 5, 2014)

Minimor said:


> My potatoes are just coming up--peas beers and lettuce are up, so are the zucchini. No carrots yet, beans were just planted Monday so they are not up yet. My buttercup squash and the cucumbers are not up yet. Pumpkins were planted Monday and so were the citrons. I have 3 tomatoes in the garden, and another 26 tomato plants to put into bigger pots. Well, 22 I guess, 3 are already in good sized pots they can live in! I ran out of garden room so they will be potted this year.


Oh My,



You can grow _*beers!*_ Please don't tell my husband that he might want my whole garden turned over to them






(I expect you meant beets )


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 5, 2014)

^^^^^^LOL^^^^^^


----------



## Marty (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a pumpkin patch again this year and also gourds.

I hope they grow!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jun 5, 2014)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Oh My,
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:rofl





Well lets see I have tomato plants and pepper plants. Both are in containers right off my back porch area. I really wanted zucchini and cucumbers but I just have not gotten to the green house to pick some up. I was at the green house around mothers day but I could not even think of planting then, too cold. The veggies I have planted now I picked up from the grocery store, I felt so bad for them. It was very obvious that they were not going to survive so I thought I'd give them a purpose for being grown in the first place! LOL! I'm going to go back today and pick up a few Clematis, they were only 4.99 for a nice size plant. I gotta try and save them before those grocery store workers kill them!!



We have a large pumpkin patch put in and in my pasture that I used to keep my big horse we put in gourds, pie pumpkins, and some surprise pumpkins! They were in a bag marked "99 misc pumpkin"! Cant wait to see what they come up as!!! I think pumpkins are my favorite veggie. I always say it's like Christmas and Easter all in one! Christmas because you never know what your going to get and Easter because of the hunt when your cutting them and picking them up! I swear no matter how hard we try, my son and I can never find all of those sneaky little gourds! LOL!





Sheri I love your trellis! I have a curly willow that I was thinking of doing a cutting of. I havent yet because I'm just not sure where to plant it. They get so big I want just the right spot where I'll be happy and it will be happy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2014)

Strawberries are pretty easy. But they require good drainage. I have them in a big tractor tire raised bed and I have to thin them out twice a year, they are so prolific. Lots of critters like them too, such as rolypolys. I put some in a flower bed last fall and, like Shari, wonder if they can be a ground cover. I lost a few in our severe winter, but the survivors are thriving.

Pumpkins are so much fun! So many varieties! Looking forward to seeing all the pumpkin patches!


----------



## Shari (Jun 5, 2014)

Dragons Wish Farm said:


> Only horse people...baling twine and sticks!! LOL Of course, we get the last laugh when we can get something we REALLY want (like fly pedators or more plants) instead of paying for a fancy schmancy arbor.
> 
> Shari, how did you start the willow twig?? I'd love, love, love to be able to do this. I'd like a natural willow to use in a memorial to my grandmother.
> 
> ...


Just stuck in some good potting soil from the garden center (stay away from miracle grow and such) Meadow nursery has some good stuff. Stick the thin branch ends in the pot and they took root. Do have to keep it watered.

LOL Well... it add's character to the garden!


----------



## Shari (Jun 5, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Really like that twig trellis, Shari! Good luck with your orchard and vineyard.
> 
> First bloom on the squash for me this morning. Now I just need pollinators. I planted cosmos around the flower beds, as I heard they are very good to attract pollinators.
> 
> ...


Thank you Marsha!

That is horrible,, the farms should not over spray other peoples land. I would take that to the news papers and see what can be done about it!


----------



## Shari (Jun 5, 2014)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Oh My,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I am sure many wish they could!


----------



## Shari (Jun 5, 2014)

Glad to hear others are doing some gardening too! 

This is the first year the plants are doing well. Getting used to growing in a new area is hard! So many more bugs and diseases than I am used too. 

IF DH has time this weekend... he needs to make me another trellis for the cucumbers I put in. Sadly, these Trellis's are just oak twigs. 
My Willow tree isn't big enough yet to harvest much off it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh, yes, moving to a new area means a whole new education! And it doesn't happen overnight. Mostly trial and error.

My gardening location is part of the Great Plains. It is a very challenging area. Just found a book called "Jewels of the Plains" by Claude Barr. It is all about wild flowers and native plants of the Plains. We certainly encourage any of the attractive ones and try to choose more things that will give us a better survival rate.

Most people have no respect for native plants. So many workmen or visitors to our property when we lived in NM, and now in OK wonder why we have all those "weeds" growing around. They will recklessly drive across lovely wild flowers without a second thought but would never think of doing that on an urban lawn. Since we built our home in a pasture, we especially try to encourage native plants. Sometimes this means removing undesireable plants, such as too many mesquites, if they overwhelm others. I try to keep a photo record of all the wild flowers we've seen so far. Some are so exotic! Some we only see in wet years. Some I don't know what they are yet. My aunt, who lives near the Metro area, got a letter from the city telling her she had 3 days to mow a section of her property. It was her wild flower plot! One of her neighbors turned it in.

We have turned in complaints to the Dept of Ag for several years about the spray. The only way to really force the spray companies to be careful is by sueing them. And we don't want to do that. We just keep making complaints. Last year one spray company called us to give us a headsup they were in the area. They had carefully looked at wind and temps and were trying to act responsibly. There is hope!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jun 6, 2014)

Soooo.... I don't have a garden per say. I usually have a "brown thumb". BUT I'm attempting to do something. I've used a base of rabbit & chicken manure and straw in the bottom of our big containers. Because I hadn't composted it yet, (wanted to use it to raise the level of dirt and compost itself under the garden dirt, if that makes sense), I covered it in newspaper layers, then put bagged soil on top of that and wet it. Then planted peas, carrots, cucumbers and squash. I'll have to find the bags of seed to tell you which type - I haven't written it up yet. Did this with Julie's help (Dragons Wish Farm) on Memorial Day. ALL of my baby plants are up!!!! It's sooo exciting. I've never done this before!!!!!

This weekend, I'm getting more bagged soil and my farrier is giving me 8 cherry tomato plants. I want to do a couple of pepper plants as well.

So has anyone actually done the "Square Foot Garden" thing OR the Straw Bale gardening or the soda bottle gardens (seems like that may work really well for herbs and lettuces)? I'm looking to try, but very nervous about getting a lot of plants or seeds since I killed about $300 worth of plants last year... I simply don't want to do that this year. Another friend of mine started her seeds in her home last year - they did awesome. But I don't really have room in our house right now. AND she is a "slave" to her plants - bringing them in and out of her house thruout the seasons in wagon loads!! Takes forever and not something I want. Instead - I'd consider doing some type of hoop house/chicken coop over the winter. It has gotten quite cold here the last few years - not sure how to heat such a building?

Since my goal is to eventually become somewhat self sufficient, I have lots to learn.

Can berries be grown in containers? Strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, black berries? I've seen the "twigs" at TSC and wondered if they are any good...

Lots of commercial pumpkin patches around here. Never occurred to me that that could be an exciting crop???? What all do you do with the "tricky little gourds"? I do like pumpkin - have always used canned. Usually the pumpkins we carve for Halloween go into our compost pile... So if I want to use the pumpkin for it's flesh and also dry/eat the seeds - what type should I be looking at getting? Pumpkin bread and pumpkin soup? I know pureed pumpkin can be frozen - can it be chunked and frozen?

Like I said - lots to learn yet... LOL.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 6, 2014)

I would advise not overwhelming yourself at first. If you plant too much you will probably not give it the ongoing care it may require (watering regularly for instance since you are doing containers)If you have a good harvest this year, plant a bit more next year and then the year after that etc.Then if you find its too much you know where to downsize too rather than giving up entirely.

"Can berries be grown in containers?" Strawberries - certainly, blueberries - probably, raspberries/blackberries - I'm not sure but I would not be confidant of success.

The best advice for finding out would be to try a few and see how they do. Trial and error is the only sure way to know what will grow for you in gardening. We live in a zone 3 area but sometimes zone 2 plants die and zone 4 plants thrive, it all depends on microclimates, soil conditions and care.

Sadly we had frost last night (that is ridiculous in June, even here!) and my zucchini plants look like they were hit hard. I doubt they will recover



and I will probably have to replace them.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 6, 2014)

We JUST planted this week, as we live in the high desert of central Oregon. We're doing a straw bale "garden" again in our back yard for pumpkins, zucchini, and cucumbers. So far, our "formal" garden area has green pepper, lettuce, and beans planted. Tomatoes are in pots. We've also added to our herb garden(s), both in front of the barn and in the back yard.

It was fun this year, since I asked the hubby to come with me to buy the starts at the local FFA Greenhouse. And then we planted them together.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't stop laughing, my computer won't let me do quotes, smilys or pictures, but growing beers is too funny. Wish I could post pictures cause I asked hubby if he was planting beer trees cause he has beer cans tied to posts so they clang around to keep deer out of the garden. We also use horse fencing a electric post and twine to tie up peas and tomatoes. Been out picking peas this morning. Been cutting colliflower for weeks, broccoli didn't come up. Have a few green tomatoes, peppers showing. Pumpkin plants ane squash are looking good, can't wait for egg plant,yum. Needless to say I do a lot of canning. Speaking of witch I need to buy more lids.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 11, 2014)

My beers....must be lucky as the garden is all growing really well. Yes, that was beets, not beers....I don't like beer do no point growing any!!!

My citrons--last thing planted--are now up, as are a lot of weeds and some grass. Have to get busy and do some weeding.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2014)

Attended a garden club meeting today. Many of them are market gardeners and have very large gardens. Got some good tips and we visited one of the gardens. Tomato plants 4 feet high and already with reddening fruit. Squash with large fruit, green beans, onions, garlic--

My brussels sprouts are getting close to pick. I had no idea they were 110 days!! They are taking up so much of my garden space. Dug a few potatoes to put on the kabobs for Father's Day dinner.

All the cherries are off. I put panty hose on the peaches. I've found this works to keep insects off.


----------



## chandab (Jun 15, 2014)

I have a black thumb, so don't garden; but nothing goes outside til at least Mother's Day around here, we are just too cold. And, this year, that might have been too early, we had 34 over night just this week.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 15, 2014)

Wow, Marsha, you are sooo far ahead of us. Our climate is far more like Chanda's, even Mother's day is likely too early except for cool weather crops like peas and brassicas (cabbage, cauliflower etc.) I lost my zucchinis to frost at the beginning of the month and haven't replanted because it has been so cold at night. I might get some tomorrow and plant them, hopefully it is late enough in the season to not freeze them out again.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 15, 2014)

I spent two hours yesterday picking peas, then hubby and I watched sci-fi and spent hours shelling them. This morning after breakfast I'll get them canned for winter. Tomatoes are still small and green, but soon it looks like I'll have romas first. Haven't dug up any potatoes yet, maybe should take a peek. cucumbers are vining but none yet, zuccinni plants are flowered but no squash yet, I'm getting impatient for it as I so love to make bread. Pumpkins plants are up so should have plenty come fall. Been waiting on blackberries, lots of flowers but no berries yet.


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 15, 2014)

*This year I put in strawberry plants and most died. We have had so much rain lately that even my rose bush died, all the leaves fell of and when I dug it up, I discovered that the dirt around the roots had turned into a very wet mud. I noticed that my neighbor has put their garden in deck railing pots. Their last garden was destroyed by rabbits and voiles. Thought this year I would visit the farmer's markets when they start. A doe has eaten down most of the shade plants I put under a tree. Oh, the fun of country living. *

*It would be nice to photos of all of your gardens!*


----------



## Shari (Jun 16, 2014)

Panty hose over the fruit is a wonderful idea Marsha!

Would love to see garden photos too.
Glad to hear how everyone's gardens are doing. VBG

We have some tiny green beans, think one zucchini ready to pick, onions ready to go as needed.. Tomatoes, peppers, cantaloupe and the peas will be awhile longer yet.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm trying to hand pollinate my squash. So few pollinating insects this year, that my vegetables are not setting fruit. I've spoken to a few other gardeners in my area and they are seeing fewer pollinators also. Do not know if it is the recent drought, or some other reason. So, I'll let you know if my hand work makes a difference.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 1, 2014)

Ours is coming in and yay more work for me, as if I don't have enough to do! LOL I have to laugh or I'd cry. Right now my kitchen is over run with potatoes, tomatoes, okra, snap beans, eggplant, and now peas are ready to pick. I froze blackberries over the weekend plus made a blackberry pie and a cobbler yum! I canned 14 qt's of potatoes yesterday and have everything set to do some of the tomatoes this evening when the kids leave. Got another 5 gallon bucket full of green tomatoes sitting under the table. Glad some of the garden stuff waited until VBS was over, last week was hectic!!! not enough hours in the day.

I'll try to get a photo or two of our gardens and post them.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 1, 2014)

PS made a amazing bowl of salsa last night with some of the tomatoes OMG it was good, that is what I ate for supper.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 1, 2014)

Debbie your garden is really producing. I dug up a couple of potatoe plants yesterday, and they are really not ready. Peas are done, zuccinni is coming in, I have frozen 16 quarts and made six loaves of bread. Tonight we are having zucinni spagetti. I'm having a bad time with my free range chickens, they are peeking at our tomatoes, I put them in the hen house yesterday and they got out so I need to solve this problem.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 1, 2014)

our chickens haven't bothered the big gardens yet but they ate ALL my darn blueberries.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 3, 2014)

Dug up one potato plant today and got enough potatoes for our Fourth cookout tomorrow. I experimented with the potato salad recipe, using my new dill pickles, fresh onions, and fresh egg.

Found a giant zucchini--how do those things hide so well? I am going over those plants every day with a fine tooth comb, hand pollinating. It was still edible, but that surprised me because of the size.

We ate some brussels sprouts this week. I cut them into quarters and sauteed them with a slice of cutup bacon.

The little peaches in the stockings are getting a good size.

Grasshoppers are fewer this year. Partly the chickens, and partly, we think, due to the recent rain. I think they are getting that wonderful fungal disease that kills them. The ones I find are soft and mushy and not hard. My neighbor said her husband is practicing his marksmanship on them with a bb gun. That boggles my mind. He must have a scope for it.

We are so grateful this summer has been moderate so far. Nice rains, cooler temperatures, not many flies or mosquitos.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have found that with zuccinni you need to check it daily aS one day its not ready the next day its huge! I'm freezing it right now, got it sliced and in the freezer then I'll get it out and bag it for winter. I wish I had a way to post pictures here from my android phone as you guys would be amazed at our pumpkin plants that are awesome.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 3, 2014)

Riverrose28 said:


> I have found that with zuccinni you need to check it daily aS one day its not ready the next day its huge! I'm freezing it right now, got it sliced and in the freezer then I'll get it out and bag it for winter. I wish I had a way to post pictures here from my android phone as you guys would be amazed at our pumpkin plants that are awesome.


I like to grate my squash into muffin cups. Freeze a few hours, then remove the 1/2 C servings into quart freezer bags. Easy to take out one serving at a time for use in the winter.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 4, 2014)

that's a good idea. I'll try putting my zucchini up like that! Also good about the stockings for the peaches. Do any of you have a really good recipe for zucchini bread?


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 5, 2014)

We have eaten our first cucumber and had broccoli for dinner last night. Green onions are ready (what survived the nasty huge hail that pounded all my plants a couple of afternoons ago anyway




) lettuce is big enough to eat but since its romaine it hasn't finished growing yet. My radishes are bolting to seed this year instead of making root and it looks like I'll be digging my garlic early because of a project that we are doing that means they have to move. Oh well, I'll plant more in the fall.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 5, 2014)

HELP! Squirrels are stealing our tomatoes. I have two cat littler boxes in the house so I'm taking the used litter out tomorrow morning and scattering it around as many plants as possable. Do you think it will work? Is there something else I can do?


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 6, 2014)

spray them with hot pepper/soap or wax mixture cat litter I would not put out there no way yuk LOL


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2014)

It always surprises me how the early settlers survived. Gardening is unpredictable.

Squirrels???!!

A gardener I know has gophers that tunnel under and cut the plant off below the ground. He goes out in the morning, and a plant that was perfect and loaded with tomatoes the night before, is wilted and sheared off.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 17, 2014)

How are the gardens progressing?

We have sand plums that grow wild here. I was able to get enough for a batch of jelly. Between the birds and grasshoppers, it's hard to harvest them when they are ripe enough to use. Also got chiggers while wading through the thickets.

The stockings over my peaches appear to be working. I put stockings on my tomatoes, also, as I saw some grasshopper damage.

A pumpkin came up wild in the garden. It is getting some little pumpkins! That will be fun.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 18, 2014)

My peas are starting to pod up now, I have been harvesting broccoli, cauliflower, lettuce and onions from the garden and cucumbers from the greenhouse. I will have carrots, big enough to eat tho no where near the size they can grow to, about the same time the pea pods fatten enough to pick. My zucchinis are about 4 inches long so I'll be harvesting them soon too.


----------



## lucky seven (Jul 18, 2014)

I only put in strawberries, most died and the rest have wet feet. Way too much rain.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 21, 2014)

Its so wet & Cold here at the moment that NOTHING grows, hence I don't bother planting anything till early spring.

Just brought some seeds for a Tomato Tree. grows up and along a trellis. Have never seen one grow before. I am going to use this tree as shade for my cucumbers this year. My Garden beds are about 4m x 2.5m. I think that will be a good size to see if it works......


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 21, 2014)

Tomato Tree--That looks most unusual! Good luck with it.

One of my favorite garden viners in yard-long beans.

Picked our first peach yesterday, one I had covered in nylon stocking. Actually, it fell into my hand when I was checking it for ripeness. The stocking protected it perfectly; there wasn't a gnaw or spot on it. It was delicious!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd grow that! It would make a great conversation starter. I've never seen anything like it here. Very unique.


----------



## Marty (Jul 24, 2014)

SOMEBODY HELP!

My pumpkin patch is full of flowers and so gorgeous but I only have 4 pumpkins! Lots of flowers but no pumpkins. What gives? We have had a ton of rain but I haven't seen the bees. We have only had a handful of horrible hot days and maybe that's it. I have tried to pollinate them with a q tip and that didn't seem to do anything. The patch is nice and healthy and I have vines like crazy so I don't get it. I'm going to hang myself.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 24, 2014)

Marty, I think you need to wait, we just now have noticed little pumpkins starting on ours and the flowers are huge. Once they start you will probably have more then you can use.

I have made zuchinni bread till its coming out of my ears. I put 24 loaves in the feezer for winter and still have three in the fridge. We are having a family affair in Aug. so I'll make more then to take as I'm picking 5 or 6 a day. I took some to our local senior center cause I had way to much. We are finally starting to get some tomatoes. Dang squirrels like to take a few bites out of them then run. Cuaght one sitting on the fence post eating a whole red one, arrgg! I've dug a few potatoes and plucked a few onions that tasted great, in fact I think we need to get the onions out of the ground, dryed and put away in a cool place, they are starting to fall over. We have gotten a few green peppers and I froze them so when the hot ones are ready I can make salsa. I made homemade sauce last night for eggplant parm with all the veggies from our garden,yum. I plan on canning at least 40 quarts of tomatoes, I just need a bucket full to get started the vines are full of green ones. Green beans and corn have come up and hubby plans on planting some fall broccoli for the feezer. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2014)

Marty said:


> SOMEBODY HELP!
> 
> My pumpkin patch is full of flowers and so gorgeous but I only have 4 pumpkins! Lots of flowers but no pumpkins. What gives? We have had a ton of rain but I haven't seen the bees. We have only had a handful of horrible hot days and maybe that's it. I have tried to pollinate them with a q tip and that didn't seem to do anything. The patch is nice and healthy and I have vines like crazy so I don't get it. I'm going to hang myself.
> 
> ...


They are not being pollinated properly. You can take a paint brush and take pollen from the male flowers and brush it in the female flowers. The male flowers are on thin stalks and there are lots more of them than female flowers. The female flowers will have little fruit at the base of the flower.

This is also why squash and cucumbers don't bear like they should. The fruit begins, then shrivels up.

I'm having a terrible time with getting enough pollinators in my garden.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 24, 2014)

To encourage pollinators I always plant several brightly coloured flowers in and around my garden. Here I find marigolds and petunias work well. I plant marigolds in the pots next to my cucumbers and tomatoes in the green house and the bees seem to love the bright yellow and red flowers. When all else seems to fail (cold weather will slow down even our hardy local bumble bees) I will pick a male flower that has fully opened and physically touch the stamens to the centers of the female flowers to pollinate them. There are always plenty of male flowers so my picking them doesn't affect any natural pollination it just gives nature a bit of a helping hand.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2014)

Cosmos was suggested to me as a flower to attract pollinators. I planted some in my veg gardens. A sunflower came up volunteer and it seems to have more pollinators, however.

I'm beginning to eye healthy insect predators with suspicion--is it preying on my precious pollinators??


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 24, 2014)

Marsha, I doubt it. Most insect predators aren't too interested in a meal that stings. The usual diet of predators is insects that have a plant based diet. As far as flowers that attract pollinators, I think any of the old fashioned flowers help, bright colours, plenty of flowers and nectar types are all good. I see no reason why cosmos wouldn't work but it has definitely been my experience that they love the sunflowers, the older type tho, not the new no pollen ones. The one issue with sunflowers is that they tend to tower over the garden plants and sometimes if there are too many the bees don't seem to bother flying lower they just stay up high where the flowers they really like are. If you use sunflowers I would scatter them and not use too many. Maybe try one on each corner of the garden?


----------



## Shari (Jul 24, 2014)

I am about to give up for the year.... something stole a whole cantaloupe! Sheesh.....

Between the hail storm, the heat, bugs and so on......


----------



## Shari (Jul 24, 2014)

There is something else going on with my plants... and I could not pin it down.

We hayed our old place and never used anything on the fields... everything grew great in it.

But here, we have to buy hay and good hay is hard to find. We used our horse manure like we have done every where else.

Then I watched this show.... I think part of this problem is this....

http://www.growingagreenerworld.com/killer-compost-it-happened-to-us/

I am going to buy some commercial compost and top soil for one of my raised beds..... plant a couple of things and see what happens.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2014)

That was most interesting, Shari! You had such a beautiful start to your garden this spring! I'm sorry it isn't working out as well as you hoped.

I've worried about bought hay, as it is too pretty and perfect to be true. Fields don't grow JUST GRASS all by themselves.

I had to buy some grass hay last year because of the drought. And some did end up in my compost, after going through the horses. But the only herbicide my animals range into is that coming in on the air, so hopefully our compost is not toxic.

We believe the biggest culprit around us is 24 D. With the new no-till method of farming, farmers put down Roundup to kill vegetation, instead of plowing. I don't have a problem with Roundup, but most farmers drop in a little 24 D just for good measure. It volatilizes, wafts away on the breeze, and does incredible damage to surrounding trees and plants. That pernicious product is sold on every garden shelf! People use it without even looking at the warning labels. I fault the chemical companies, as its restriction would cut into their pockets.

Reignmaker, according to organic gardening sites, a wheel bug is supposed to be a sign of a healthy garden. I saw one sucking the life out of a bee in my garden. I don't think predatious insects care about stings. The day I see a wheel bug with a grasshopper, that will be a day of delight!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 24, 2014)

Marsha, thats what happens when I offer my thoughts when I haven't taken into consideration that each area is different. Since I have no idea what is normal in your area my advice on what will work there is worth nothing. I don't even know what a wheel bug is, not something we contend with here. My biggest plant predator is a cut worm, a root nematode or aphids and insect predators here are things like ladybugs, parasitic wasps and ants. There are others of course but none that cause problems with my pollinator population. They are endangered more by my new from town neighbours who want their yards to look perfect and spray to kill every bug or weed they see. No balance at all and it sometimes spreads even to me over 1/2 mile away. Oh ... and does anything eat grasshoppers fast enough to thin the numbers? Fortunately ours never seem to bother the gardens, they stick to mostly the hay fields. I have to pick them, dry and flattened, out of the hay each year before I feed it to my horses.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 24, 2014)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> Marsha, thats what happens when I offer my thoughts when I haven't taken into consideration that each area is different. Since I have no idea what is normal in your area my advice on what will work there is worth nothing. I don't even know what a wheel bug is, not something we contend with here. My biggest plant predator is a cut worm, a root nematode or aphids and insect predators here are things like ladybugs, parasitic wasps and ants. There are others of course but none that cause problems with my pollinator population. They are endangered more by my new from town neighbours who want their yards to look perfect and spray to kill every bug or weed they see. No balance at all and it sometimes spreads even to me over 1/2 mile away. Oh ... and does anything eat grasshoppers fast enough to thin the numbers? Fortunately ours never seem to bother the gardens, they stick to mostly the hay fields. I have to pick them, dry and flattened, out of the hay each year before I feed it to my horses.


Gosh, aren't grasshoppers full of protein? They eat them in some countries. Maybe you should leave them in the hay!

A wheel bug is a true bug. He looks prehistoric. We had to look him up, as we were not sure if he was a good bug or a bad bug. The site said they will give a painful bite if they feel threatened.

I'm glad you mentioned about the sunflowers being tall and luring the pollinators away from lower plants. My cosmos are rather tall; I need to rethink them tomorrow.

This evening the paper wasps attacked my husband when he went out to check on the chickens. We were tolerating their nests around the garden, but about this time of year they become too agressive. So they will have to go. Last year they got me.

We had kabobs tonight for supper. Our potatoes, green beans, onions, squash, kale, and chard--feels good to feed one's family from the garden!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 25, 2014)

I love making a meal from food I have grown and raised myself. Nothing better than that meal of potatoes, peas and carrots, salad, all from my own plants and roast or fried chicken that we raised and processed ourselves. I know every bit of what is on the plants (or in them either) and what the chickens were fed, how they were processed- just every part of the meal (except the butter,spices and salt if its used) is mine. When I was a kid even the butter was from cream from our cow and churned by our own hand. Love to feel like I don't always need the supermarket to make a satisfying meal.



Your kabobs sound yummy.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 25, 2014)

When I come here and see this topic name, in my mind I say...Working me to death!! LOL I'm so tired.


----------



## Shari (Jul 26, 2014)

Feel your pain Debby. After the hail storm, I kind let things go.... weeds are taking over.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2014)

Dug my potatoes today. The tops weren't dead, but I was afraid to wait any longer. Started with 5 seed potatoes, and I think we got around 50#. Haven't weighed them yet.

A couple have some weird things on them, which we understand is the result of 2 4D, but all were very nice and no bugs or rotten spots. Our best crop so far this year.

This raised bed had calcium added last fall, and I've used a product called SprayNGro this year. It is a foliar micronutrient.

Last year I wrapped the good ones in newspaper to store and that worked really well.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 1, 2014)

Oh, I wish I had planted a few potatoes. I love new potatoes, especially in a meal that includes fresh peas and carrots. I guess there is always next year.

Well done Marsha, looks like you got a pretty nice crop.


----------



## Shari (Aug 3, 2014)

That is a good haul Marsha! Am hoping to plant potatoes too next year.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hubby dug out one row of our taters too, and pulled all the onions they are now on a drying rack in the indoor. I'm finally canning tomatoes, have done 18 quarts already and have enough to do 6 to 10 more today. We had a reunion this weekend and I made everything from the garden to take. Potato salad, and zuccihini slaw. Hubby said yesterday he thinks there is a pumpkin just about ready. I froze two egg plants, and have two more in the fridge, thinking we'll have one tonight.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 4, 2014)

Sounds like your garden did well this year! All I got in were some strawberry plants and the weather did them in. Will try again next year.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 5, 2014)

It was a bad year for us with the strawberries as well, and then the blackberries were too tiny to bother with. Guess I'll be buying jam this winter. Got 7 more quarts of tomatoes canned yesterday, then our helper came in with two more buckets full, so I should be able to put up several more quarts tomorrow after he picks today. The vet was out this morning and it is going to be too hot to can this afternoon, I'm staying in the air conditioning and working on my crochet blanket for my grand daughter.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 5, 2014)

I dug my strawberry bed up this year. I plan to rebuild and plant new plants next spring. Picked a bucket of peas yesterday, have shelled, blanched and frozen them in meal sized portions ready for winter meals. Now I will have to pick every few days to get the most production from the plants. All my cauliflower has been eaten or frozen for winter, broccoli has side shoots forming but the main heads are put up already. Carrots are nice for snacking but it will be maybe the end of the month before they reach full size. My lettuce has now bolted




and the hail storm back in July really did a job on my onions. The zucchini is producing ok but not the usual abundance. Really all that is still not ready is the brussels sprouts and they are best after a good frost. From the green house I'm starting to see some tomatoes ready now and I've been giving away cucumbers since early July.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 5, 2014)

Since some discussesd strawberries, I thought I'd take a picture of mine this afternoon. The raised bed is a tractor tire, about 5' across. I have thinned these plants down to one every six inches twice this year. Tired of messing with them so I'm just going to let them do their thing until spring. They usually bloom again and I get a few fall berries.

Good drainage is essential for strawberries, in my experience.

My favorite crop is my yard long beans. They are so fun, so hardy! I let them get about 18" long before picking. In the background you can see the espalliered cherry and peach trees.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 18, 2014)

Maybe someone can help me with my pumpkins. I thought they were ready to pick when the plants started to wither and the stems became brittle, but yesterday I touched one and it literly feel off the vine then another sounded hollow and broke off when hubby went to see if it was still nice underneath. Well I got out my ingredients for pie and the pulp was hard as a rock, not ready. How do you know when they are ready for picking?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 18, 2014)

My garden is doing great so far, weeds and all. I am getting about 15 or more pounds of tomatoes daily. wow. Even when the plants fell over and are laying all over the ground because they outgrew the stakes we tied them too, the tomatoes are loving the weather and growing great. I cheated and bought Mrs Wages package for making both pizza and regular sauce and have been making batches of sauce and freezing in ziplocks, very tasty and convenient. already used some in my stuffed shells I made yesterday. Making about 20 cups a day. I scald the tomatoes, core and take off the skin and whip up in blender til smooth. Then you put in big pot... add mrs wages mix and some sugar and bring to boil. Stir occasionally and boil for 25 minutes for better than jar delicious sauce.

Our sweet corn was doing terrific but we had a raccoon/corn massacre the other night and quite a bit got wiped out, so I pulled all the rest of the ears, small or not and last night blanched and froze about 26 ears of sweet corn.

Our pepper plants went crazy and we get more than we can eat so we are sharing a lot. Our cabbage did great however a groundhog or something ate my last one right before we could harvest it. Broccoli looks weird... a skip for next year... Our zucchini and summer squash gave us TONS of really decent eating. I have been shreeding zucchini in 2 cups measured in ziplocks so we can have zucchini bread all winter. 
We dug potatoes last night and this morning and they are lovely. YUM. Potatoes coming out of our ears. 
We have water melons not harvested yet.

I think that's about all. Decent first year of a big garden. Feeding several families all summer. Hope to do better next year to donate or sell the excess.

cheers folks.

PS.. I have been making pickles both dill and bread and butter. Mrs. Wages again... Delicious. very easy. Put vinegar and sugar and mrs wages and boil, slice in cucumbers, allow to cool and put in jars for the bread and butter. For dill the same but without the sugar. YUMMY

Took to picnic yesterday and they were a huge hit. Refrigerator pickles, very easy. I hate cukes but love pickles. weird.


----------



## AngC (Aug 23, 2014)

I was at the store today and noticed that red cippollinis (sp?) were 3.89/lb. I planted mine too late in June (or so I thought) and they've all bulbed up quite nicely. This evening I whacked some up for the husbands salad and they had a nice sweet taste too.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 25, 2014)

AngC, what are cippollinis?

My garden continues to produce an abundance of broccoli (I've frozen about 14 meals worth and eaten a bunch raw/fresh from 10 plants), cucumbers that I can hardly keep up with(good thing family loves them too) tomatoes, _Chocolate _seems to be a big hit, very sweet and low acid, and peas (I've frozen half a dozen bags/meals and eaten them a couple of times as well as visitors raiding - all from one row about 16ft long- and more ready to be picked) My carrots are waiting to be harvested but they can keep growing for a bit yet and my brussels sprouts are going to give me a nice crop this year. Lettuce, radishes and onions have finished some time ago, they didn't like the hot dry summer much. Oh and mustn't forget the zucchini which got away from me and now I will grate a bunch of it and make zucchini bread while trying to watch that the new ones don't grow past what I like to eat.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2014)

Sounds like I need to be gardening in BC instead of in SW Oklahoma!

I get really disappointed in my garden. So much time, labor, and money expended on it for limited returns. Sometimes I don't know why I keep trying--except that I can't seem to quit!

I've planted a new round of beans, squash, kale, and broccoli. I'm keeping an eye out for broccoli plants at the nursery. Our nurseries around here, even Lowes and Home Depot, have sort of given up on the plants because of our last few years of drought and water shortage. Many people are not bothering to plant trees and flowers any more. I cannot even buy replacement plants for done-for summer bloomers. I'm moving some flowers around to bare spots and planted some flower seeds, which will hopefully fill in.

Our chicken house is next to the garden and both are fenced. Something got into the chicken pen during the day when the gate was open and has been living under the chicken house and digging out of the chicken pen and into the garden at night. Finally caught one today. Don't know if there are more. Good dog!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 26, 2014)

eeyagh!! Is that a rat? We don't have rats here thank goodness, except the ones people keep as pets (not my kind of pet at all) Its hard to make anything grow with out enough water. I'm lucky that I have a private well and it has lots of water, its deep but must be into ,an underground river or something because it never runs low even in the hot dry summer we had here this year. I don't know if you could call it a drought yet but we've had the worst wild fire season in many many years (maybe ever) some farmers near me didn't even bother taking their hay crop off because it just didn't grow enough to be worth while and I heard on the news last night that we should all be extra vigilant about keeping bear attractants (fruit trees, bird feeders and household garbage mostly) cleaned up because we can expect more problem bears this year due to the wild berries drying up and falling off the bushes in the heat and dryness. My garden does do better than many around me for which I credit the abundant water and what I refer to as my 'magic soil' which is really just a compost made from horse, chicken, cow and sheep manures blended along with plant matter where its available and shavings form my stalls. I swear this stuff could make a rock grow, lol. In fact I think if you looked around my property at all the rocks (rocks in clay is not the usual land type for this area and is a pain in my backside) you'd say I must be right lol.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm thinking the rat is what has been eating my black eyed peas. It wasn't a horrible, ugly wharf rat. Just didn't need to be where it was. We don't go looking, but if they come into our territory we have to deal with it. If we catch another, I might ask a neighbor if he'd like to try it for a pet.

We have plenty of water and good soil. It's just the heat here; doesn't cool down at night. And we are thinking the drought has caused there not to be many pollinators. This year is more normal, so hopefully things will improve next year. Don't farmers/gardeners always say that??!!

Did not know you were having wild fires in BC. Fire is horribly scary.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 26, 2014)

Marsha good dog indeed, told my hubby when my jr passes, he is 15, I must have another, can't live on a farm without one. Last year mine killed a black snake that got in my bathroom. Long story short, hubby and farm help had gone to Mt. Airy N.C for the sale, I was home alone with the dogs. A piece of tile fell off the shower wall like two years ago, one of those things hubby keeps saying will get fixed in the winter, and 2 winters later it is still missing. Small hole in the concrete behind. That is how snake got in. I'm sitting on the throne, here comes snake out of shower, I scream of course all dogs come running. Snake strikes out at jr that is looking to get a hold, eng. bulldogs take one look, turn tail and leave. jr grabs snake and starts shaking, I run, shut door, come back a few minutes later, blood is splattered all over the room, and shower curtain, gross, dog has dead snake and trots proudly toward the door down the hall and askes to go out. I let him he carries the snake with him, his trophy. Bye, bye snake.

Our garden has done pretty well, with the exception of berries this year and the grapes were so bitter I let the birds have them, no apples or peaches, not sure what is up with the orchard this year. Anyhow I canned 40 quarts and pints of peas, plus froze some in the pods for soup. Canned 42 quarts of tomatoes, I like romas, and about 20 quarts of tomatoes sauce, forgot to count and it's already put away for winter. I canned 8 quarts of yellow squash, put 24 loaves of zucchinni bread in the freezer, plus sold some, and put 10 pint bags of shreeded in the3 freezer along with 10 bags of frozen egg plant. We only got enough broccali this year to eat as we went, I've got green beans in the canner now, 10 quarts so far, looking to can up at least 40 quarts, also made 12 jars of salsa, and froze green peppers and jalepenio. we got about four bushels of potatoes and one of onions only the onions are not holding up so well. We have around 20 pumpkins out there almost ready to pick. I've already made two pies and a cake. Green beans, corn, not finished, but corn stalks look spindly. Oh I almost forgot I canned bread and butter pickles and relish, cucumbers are done. New zucchini plants are looking good as is colliflower, we didn't plant any kale but I did freeze a few heads of cabbage, freezer is almost full. I may end up needing to freeze the remaining onions to save them, and I will make some pumpkin puree to freeze plus give the grandkids pumpkins for carving. Not to bad of a year.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 26, 2014)

Went in the kitchen to check my pc and beans, almost forgot till I saw them, I also canned 6 quarts of mixed veggies in tomatoe for soup and my first time ever canned 4 quarts of baked beans in tomatoe. Can you guess, we had lots of tomatoes, now we are giving them away.


----------



## bevann (Aug 26, 2014)

Terri you must have lots of energy and very long days. I'm already tired just reading all that you have done.You certainly don't have much spare time and I'm sure you sleep well at night


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 27, 2014)

Seriously I've got six quarts in the canner now and more waiting to go in, green beans that is. Yes I die when I go to bed, went last night at 8 PM, problem is I woke up at 1 and just laid there forever. There was a hunter that came by this morning to set up for his blind and he put out deer corn. Deal is he can hunt here but gives us half the meat. If nothing else we'll have venison.


----------



## AngC (Aug 30, 2014)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> AngC, what are cippollinis?


Cipollini are a somewhat small (perhaps 3-inch diameter) flat onion. I've found them in a red color and a white color. Onions/scallions/shallots are really easy to grow in our area, so I like to try the varieties that are expensive, in the store. To be honest, I don't understand why some types are more expensive than others. They're all as easy to grow, in my opinion. And quite frankly, they all taste similar.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, learn something new everyday.




I suspect the price goes up based on how many pounds per acre they produce. Smaller onions = less profit per acre unless you charge more and so fewer growers plant them making them rare and more expensive.

Thanks for answering my question


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 31, 2014)

I got my first ears of corn today, we will eat them with dinner along with green beans. I'v canned over 45 jars of beans, so hubby just took five 5 lb. bags up to the local country store to sell, and some to a couple of friends. Plants are still producing. I picked out my show pumpkin this morning and picked it as I don't want the squash bugs to damage the skin before I take it to the fair. Actually I'm finally finished canning for this year I actually only have a few empty jars left and I am saving them for corn.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 31, 2014)

Riverrose28 said:


> I got my first ears of corn today, we will eat them with dinner along with green beans. I'v canned over 45 jars of beans, so hubby just took five 5 lb. bags up to the local country store to sell, and some to a couple of friends. Plants are still producing. I picked out my show pumpkin this morning and picked it as I don't want the squash bugs to damage the skin before I take it to the fair. Actually I'm finally finished canning for this year I actually only have a few empty jars left and I am saving them for corn.


Love to see a picture of your show pumpkin. Do you know the variety?

I had a plant come up volunteer this year and it produced two small pumpkins. Not sure of the variety, of course, but they are pretty. I may take one to the fair, just to add more competition.

My best crop producing right now is Big Jim chilis. The yard longs are still going, too. Haven't checked under the sweet potato yet.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 10, 2014)

It was a pie pumpkin, I decided against taking it to the fair as one side started to get soft. Our pumpkins didn't do as well as I hoped they would. I picked most of the corn yesterday, there are a few ears left that are too small to pick.The pepper plants are just about all that is left to finish harvesting.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 11, 2014)

We had our first hard frost last night so my greenhouse is done. I knew it was coming and picked a 5 gallon bucket full of green tomatoes before it happened. Most of them will ripen and then I'll turn them into sauce (those we don't eat raw that is



) I don't know yet what I'll do with the ones that stay green. Soon it will be time to harvest my brussels sprouts too and then I'll be done with the garden for this season.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 11, 2014)

Just getting the Garden Beds ready to plant out the following weekend.

Winter is just about done and the sun has finally appeared after months.

So far I have decided on planting cucumbers, tomatoes, corn, Snow peas, spring onions, lettuce, strawberries

Ill even dedicate I garden bed to herbs this year.

I have only planted summer vegies the last 2 years at home but I hope to plant some winter vegies this coming 2015 winter.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 11, 2014)

We're having a cool spell now and nights may drop into high 40's. I have some broccoli and kale planted that should enjoy this weather. Haven't dug up the sweet potatoes yet. The black eyed peas and yard longs are still blooming, but don't know if the blooms will set now. We should have two more months before freeze, but who can ever tell??

Good luck with your garden, Ryan. The best herb for success for me is oregano, but the cilantro did very well also.


----------



## Minimor (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, mine is finished. I picked most of the tomatoes yesterday, and finished them today--we are supposed to have several degrees of frost tonight, and there was no point in covering stuff. They are forecasting 26F for tonight, so that could mean more like 21F here--things might freeze even if covered. All I have left to get out of the garden are a few hills of potatoes, a few leeks, and some carrots.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 11, 2014)

Your all making me hungry reading everything you have been harvesting





Thanks Marsha, Im still fairly new at it but I enjoy it and seem to learn a few new things each year



I love Cilantro tho I think we call it coriander here.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 11, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> Your all making me hungry reading everything you have been harvesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think, here, the leaves of the plant are called cilantro and its seeds are called coriander. I only picked the leaves and didn't bother with the seeds.


----------



## chandab (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't have a garden, since I have a black thumb, but my MIL finished off her garden before the bad cold snap the other morning. She had planted 3 different types of tomatoes, she got a heaping laundry basket full of two types (Roma and I think Beefeater) and a large wash basin full of the third type (grape tomatoes I think). She froze all her corn, don't recall how much she said she had. Her cucumbers were already pretty much done, did her carrots last week I think it was.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 17, 2014)

I thought I would post about a recent experience I had.

I try to remember to wear gloves while gardening. I like to use the disposable gloves as they are more tactile than bulky gloves. But sometimes I just dive into the dirt and don't bother. Last week I was pruning iris, pulling dead vegetable plants, planting some fall vegetables, and having a great time tidying.

The next day my finger was sore. By night, it was swollen and throbbing. I soaked it in Betadine twice a day, Neosporin afterward. By Sunday it was really painful and swollen. I decided I was off to the doctor on Monday if it didn't improve overnight. The next morning it was better, thank goodness. I've been treating it twice a day and it's still improving.

I've heard of such a thing happening, but this is a first for me. It was around the cuticle of the fingernail.

Just a heads up for those of you play in the dirt.

btw, what would be better than the Betadine/Neosponin treatment??


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 18, 2014)

Have any idea what caused it? Only other thing I can think of to do would be a soak in epsom salt water.

I went out yesterday and picked some romas and made beans with tomatoe sauce for dinner. I'm going out and pick some more this morning and make beef veggie soup. Sweet peppers are abundant and I need to pick and freeze some more before they rot. Not much else left out there, pretty soon it will be turned under.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 18, 2014)

Riverrose28 said:


> Have any idea what caused it? Only other thing I can think of to do would be a soak in epsom salt water.
> 
> I went out yesterday and picked some romas and made beans with tomatoe sauce for dinner. I'm going out and pick some more this morning and make beef veggie soup. Sweet peppers are abundant and I need to pick and freeze some more before they rot. Not much else left out there, pretty soon it will be turned under.


Just some bacteria in the dirt, I suppose. Who knows? I thought of epsom salt; I might try it tonight instead of the betadine. It's better, but not well.

I haven't dug up the sweet potatoes yet, and a second crop of black eyed peas are coming on now. Peppers are still going. I sure wish I knew the secret to your success with tomatoes! Every year I swear I won't even bother with them again, but then I can't resist trying one more time...


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm sorry about your finger, you could also try soaking it in warm water with either bleach or (my preference) salt. Salt does an amazing job of healing sores, I use it (salt water) as a rinse when I get sores in my mouth (I tend to grind my teeth at night and have been known to chew on my cheeks or I slip while brushing my teeth) and it will clear them up in a couple of days.

I pulled my carrots this week, 12lbs off of a 3 x 3 foot area. I don't grow many since I have no way to store large quantities right now except canning or freezing and we don't really like the carrots either way. I don't know why we don't like them canned, we cook them and what the heck is the difference but that's how it is lol.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hubby puts epsom salt and crushed egg shells around the tomatoe plants. Seems to help. Also when we clean the freezer out in the spring he puts fish in the garden and works it into the soil. Old Indian remedy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2014)

Riverrose28 said:


> Hubby puts epsom salt and crushed egg shells around the tomatoe plants. Seems to help. Also when we clean the freezer out in the spring he puts fish in the garden and works it into the soil. Old Indian remedy.


I've done the epsom salt but not the egg shells. Good to have access to some fish. Our ponds all went dry during the drought the last few years and we have not been able to restock yet. I used to be able to buy fish emulsion plant food, but don't see it any more. Someone said she put a banana in the soil, so I even tried that. I wonder if it would work to buy a few feeder goldfish to put in the plant hole next spring?

Got an oral antibiotic for my finger. The doctor had a big long word for infections under/of the cuticle. He said he had seen some terrible ones, though my little booboo didn't impress him.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 19, 2014)

The egg shells add calcium to the soil which helps with blossom end rot. I haven't tried epsom salt but had heard of it. I think what works depends on your local soil and what is needed. Fish is good for everything I think. They say our coastal rain forests here in BC are so lush partly because the salmon that died at the end of the spawning runs helped to fertilize the soil. I used to have a fish tank that I used to water from for my houseplants (kept the water refreshed as I traded out old for new a little at a time) and when I had Koi I would leave the pond until spring then use the water on my flower beds when I cleaned it before returning the fish to it for the summer.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2014)

I buy gypsom and add for calcium. But egg shells are a good recycling idea.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 22, 2014)

Well - I didn't do so well with my first attempts at container gardening. I'm sooooo jealous of you all getting the yields that you do!

I planted 4 containers - big ones. Turned out the one I didn't have enough drain holes in and it filled with water, refused to drain (even after we added some more holes to it??) and drowned the 3 bush pea plants in it. The cucumbers (also 3 plants) grew well, but didn't put out much in the way of "fruit". I ate some - gave a few away and missed quite a number that turned bad on the ground. Will continue to learn in that type!

I planted a different type of squash and couldn't tell when it was ready to harvest. I tried taking some before it was ready (YUCK), and then also lost quite a few when I then let them go to long. At least they are now in the compost heap! The carrots... Well.... I planted way too many and way to close together and then had trouble weeding them out. I've always been told baby carrots are ez to grow - but they sure aren't in my experience... The rabbit liked them - even if they weren't developed enough for us to eat!

Overall, I still got MORE veggies than I did last year at a much lower cost. It was my first attempt at growing from seeds and I was so excited to have all the plants come up!

*************

So, today, I cleaned out the "K-cups" with our granddaughters and mixed the coffee with the potting soil (some folks say that's good, some say it's really bad - we'll see). Probably did way too many seeds in each cup - maybe should have done only one (that just doesn't seem right??). Not only did I start with seed - but this is the first time I'm planting (ever) in the fall AND doing several different types of lettuce's . I hope it works - I would love to get this worked out so that I can grow my own - for me, for the chickens and when we can't eat it - for the compost heap. If everythng grows from seed -it is SOOO much less expensive than going with the already started plants.

A pic of 2 yr old Gwen & almost 4 yr old Gracie helping to clean out the "K-cups". I don't have pics of the wonderful mess made when we mixed the soil w/ the coffee and then planted the seed (s). We shall see how this goes...







We finished the "planters" in front of the barn (first time in years don't have stacks of junk wood and "stuff" in front of the barn) - and I will transfer the seedlings into them when they are ready in a couple of weeks. I will be purchasing the potting soil, fertilizer & vermiculite next weekend. I will not be using any of my own compost this year - it's my understanding that it needs to age much longer than a couple of months (especially since I don't turn it or get it wet but just let it sit in layers in the compost bin) since some of our hay suppliers use broad leaf herbicides on the hay that I purchase that will still kill garden plants.... I will need to make some type of cover out of PVC and chicken wire to keep the chickens out of the planters - then will change to plastic to make a cold frame when the temp drops. I'm really HOPING the lettuce(s), swiss chard and broccoli grow well. There's some others as well...

The planters are re-purposed wood from landscaping timbers and 4x4s on our property. Instead of bolting them together, I used the hay string and did them in "layers" - "x"ing the string to hold them together. Then, I'm putting straw between the open areas - to hold the soil in place. For the landscaping fabric, I stitched feed bags together in rows. Should work well! Will need to finish them next week when I'm able to buy the things I want to try using (mix of potting soil, manure fertilizers & vermiculite), then fill them w/ some Mums and the veggies I'm starting from seed right now...

A pic of the first planter - it's about 8' long, but 2' "deep" (front to back) and about 14" (? maybe) in depth. O, yes, and the natural fertilizer being added right now, LOL... The one to the right of the barn is not as long and is a little closer to the door (won't be able to walk between door and the planter) - I needed to still be able to turn in front of the barn and get between it and the burn pile... Again, we'll see if it works.






While also providing meals for us, the planters should work well to keep the doors in place when there are storms (instead of the junk heaps we did have holding the doors). I'm optimistic that all of this will come together for us and we WILL have some fall/winter veggies.

OK, off to bed now...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 22, 2014)

Using the Kcups is good idea!

I would not put hay, which I knew came from fields treated with 24D into my compost. It is a component of Agent Orange and does not biodegrade like Roundup does. I'm rethinking even using the hay that has gone through my horses in my compost.

I don't use much hay, as I have pasture, but I'm thinking that cleanup the morning after a hay night, that manure may have to go somewhere besides my compost.

I need to look for some prairie hay bales, complete with weeds.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 22, 2014)

Marsha I hope your finger responded well to the antibiotics! that's scary but you'll probably never know exactly what caused it. I don't wear gloves out there working either but I know I should.

Reignmaker WOW that's a lot of carrots out of a small area. I love carrots. Do you ever juice any of them?

paintponylvr I love your planters! that looks like something I would do...and may do! Isn't it amazing what we can do with that baling string?

We have some tomato plants that are still producing and some green limas that are almost ready to pick again... may get 3 or 4 more quarts out of those. Sweet potatoes need digging now, once those are done we'll be done!

I have one more canning of my grapes to go.This year I did one canning of Scuppernong jelly, this last one I'm going to make muscadine/jalapeno jam. I usually only make jelly so will try the jam.

I have 8 gallons of wine working now that should be done mid Nov.

We will probably plant some collards, mustard, turnips and lettuce for the cool months. We are supposed to have some cooler weather this week. I'll be glad when it gets here I sorely need to get out there and work in my herb garden.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 22, 2014)

I've never juiced the carrots. They usually get eaten so fast that I never really think of doing anything but eating them raw rather than cooked. I bet they would be stupendous juiced tho. They are so sweet. I grow a type that is extra high in vitamins and are sweeter for raw snacking than the storage carrots you can get here. Since mine don't last more than a few weeks I just clean them and put them in the fridge (we have a spare fridge thank heavens lol). I'm always sorry to see the last ones eaten.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm so jealous over your carrots, ours didn't grow at all, and now I must buy them at the store. Thinking I'll go to the amish market and buy some to can. My grandaughter was over yesterday and she picked two buckets of green beans, then she snapped them and took them home with her. She also took the last pumpkin so she could carve it for the porch. The weeds are taller then I am and no rain so the ground is hard as a rock and I don't haqve the strength to pull them out. Fields got bushed hogged this weekend as some weeds were popping up out there as well. Hubby has a small patch of ground were he planted asparagus and the dang weeds have taken it over, so I'm afraid that will have to be bush hogged as well before tilling, then move all the stalks by hand back to the woods. I only had a few ears of corn left maturing out there and deer eat it. It's bow season and they got payback because our friend came over and shot an eight point buck with his bow and arrow. It is the first buck of the year and of course the talk of the town. My green beans won third prize at the fair as did my relish and salsa. Third place is better then nothing. I'll do better next year, lol.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 22, 2014)

omg husband dug those sweet potatoes today and man did they ever make! and some of them are huge! I don't know why some got so darn big..., I now have a lot to cook fresh, can, and give away. I love sweet taters, good thing too LOL.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Sep 22, 2014)

You may well envy my carrots but the things you can all grow makes me green (and not my thumbs lol) I wish I could get corn, even a few cobs that I had to fight the deer for (actually only the moose are brave enough here to challenge the dog for the right to be in the yard) and sweet potatoes... oh my goodness, I love sweet potatoes and yams. They are a special occasion food in my house and then I have to buy them from the store. I don't like buying vegetables that are shipped long distances so if I can't grow it or get it from a neighbour it remains a rare treat if I must have it. Locally grown is fresher and just tastes better anyway.

Congratulations on your placing! Third is nothing to be unhappy about, I suspect it is a sign of how tough the competition is



Someday I might get my act together and enter some of my produce in the fair here, so far I have always skipped it because the fair is in early August and my garden just isn't at its best yet then.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 22, 2014)

Debby - LB said:


> omg husband dug those sweet potatoes today and man did they ever make! and some of them are huge! I don't know why some got so darn big..., I now have a lot to cook fresh, can, and give away. I love sweet taters, good thing too LOL.


I dug around my sweet potato and got a giant one. I cooked, purreed, and froze half. The other half became a fantastic pie. We actually like sweet potato pie almost better than pumpkin.

Don't know if there are more potatoes under there; I'll leave it a little longer before pulling it up. Mine is Vandamant variety. I think I like the Beauragards that we did last year better.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 22, 2014)

You sweet sweet potato gals need to make you some sweet potato tater chips. Peel 'em, slice 'em thin, coat with a little vegetable oil and sea salt, and bake at 250 degrees for 2 hours. Yum yum.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 24, 2014)

that sounds good!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2014)

I generally dehydrate my extra sweet potatoes. They reconstitute well to cook with, and my dog and horses enjoy the dried ones as treats.

As an aside, I'm glad I got the oral antibiotic for my finger. It is almost well. The skin all sloughed off a couple of days ago so it is very tender. I was hoping I had learned my lesson about digging in the dirt bare handed, but I was back at it today.

Our kale is coming along, the romaine is pickable. A volunteer crop of black eyed peas are coming on, and the zuchinni has little fruit--hope it does not shrivel but continues to grow.

I dried some of my kale, some plain and some after tossing in olive oil/garlic salt.

Most of my flowers are fading away, though there is still enough color to be pretty. And maybe someone knows why my naked lady lilies are so sparse this year? They are usually a large clump and this year only 3 lonely flowers came up. I'm hoping some more will still spring up, but it doesn't look promising. They are a lovely red color.

Beginning the round of watering; all the rain has missed us lately.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 24, 2014)

I am glad to hear your finger has gotten better! bad-bad poking it back in the dirt! just what I would do though.

kale sounds good, I like that so many ways to fix it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 24, 2014)

Here are my 3 lonely naked lady aka surprise lilies. The basal foliage all dies and there is no sign of anything. Then Surprise! the stalks spring out of the ground with the lovely flowers. After the flowers die, the foliage grows and stays green all winter. I don't know why my large clump is reduced to only 3 stalks.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 28, 2014)

For supper tonight, we had romain lettuce, chard, kale, and onion from the garden. A lonely tomato. Yard long green beans (I love those!). The zuchinni is bearing, so we had that also. I'm so happy to have some fall things coming on. The broccoli is doing well. I almost dug up the sweet potato, but decided to wait a little longer.

If we could get a nice rain, we could have some pretty fall color.

Anyone know why there are NO mesquite beans this year? That is an important food source for wildlife, and there is not a bean anywhere.


----------



## Debby - LB (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't know that was the name of those lillies! I have those and love to see them come up every year.. right now I have a lone one in the back yard but it reminds me soon there will be more to enjoy.


----------

